
Microsoft Announces Dividend Increase and Share Buyback - monkmartinez
https://news.microsoft.com/2016/09/20/microsoft-announces-quarterly-dividend-increase-and-share-repurchase-program-2/#sm.0001dr77jqbdtfiexsf1slqhsqo4c
======
monkmartinez
Do they see no growth over the cost of capital?

